

Microsoft Prepares U-Turn on Windows 8 - dnewms
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/330c8b8e-b66b-11e2-93ba-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2SZxA8R2X

======
pistacchioso
When they do they mandatory customer surveys (to come up with ideas like "what
people want from their desktop PC is t he ability to touch all over like
crazy) I wonder WHO they interview. I maybe a power user, but every time I
have to reach for the mouse interrupting my workflow on the keyboard (like
when programming or writing) I treat it like a failure in my setup. When I'm
working on something other (music editing software, Photoshop), I tent to use
a pen tablet because the mouse is not accurate enough (but certainly more
accurate that my finger).

------
beatgammit
OT: Grr, paywall... Is there some kind of HN policy about this?

~~~
isxek
Try copying the headline and searching for it in Google News.

~~~
eclw
A similar report is here - <http://www.cnbc.com/id/100713593>

